# she was wailing



## ShineLikeStars

Bonjour ! 

Contexte : une athlète vient de gagner la médaille d'or aux jeux olympiques. Comment traduiriez-vous she was wailing dans la phrase suivante ? 

English : She couldn't contain herself on the podium. When her national anthem started playing, she wasn't just sobbing, she was wailing. 

Français : ... elle ne faisait que sangloter, elle gémissait ? 

Merci beaucoup !
SLS


----------



## jetset

Suggestion : _ses sanglots s'accompagnèrent de gémissements_.


----------



## Itisi

non seulement elle pleurait, mais elle pleurait à chaudes larmes.


----------



## moustic

Elle ne versait pas simplement sa petite larme, elle sanglotait. ??


----------



## Mauricet

> elle ne faisait *pas* que sangloter, elle gémissait !


----------



## Itisi

moustic said:


> Elle ne versait pas simplement sa petite larme, elle sanglotait. ??


Personnellement, je ne suis pas d'accord ave 'gémissait', même si c'est la traduction donnée dans le Dictionnaire WR !


----------



## vsop44

Elle pleurait comme une madeleine / à grands flots .


----------



## AudeS

I agree with Itisi, that is how we would put it in French : non seulement elle pleurait, mais elle pleurait à chaudes larmes. 

Or : Lorsque retentit l'hymne de son pays, elle ne se contenta pas de verser sa petite larme, elle se mit à pleurer comme une madeleine.

I have never heard or used the verb "gémir" when it comes to tears of joy, of relief.


----------



## petit1

Chez moi on dit "il braille" quand un enfant pleure très bruyamment.


----------



## Nicomon

Perso, je laisserais tomber « elle ne faisait pas que », mais il manque le son dans « pleurer à chaudes larmes ». 

_... elle fondit / éclata en sanglots. 
... se mit à pleurer à grands sanglots._


----------



## Mauricet

Vous êtes tous là à imaginer la scène comme vous pensez qu'elle a dû se dérouler. Mais je ne vois aucune bonne raison de ne pas faire crédit à l'auteur, qui parle de _sob_ et _wail_, qui ne signifient rien d'autre que _sangloter_ et _gémir_, mots qui sont repris par ShineLikeStars dans sa tentative. Alors, à moins de voir une vidéo ... (comme saint Thomas) _non, je ne croirai pas !_


----------



## petit1

Tout à fait d'accord avec Mauricet. Ce qui serait intéressant ce serait de trouver un verbe comme gémir mais qui n'ait pas le sens de se lamenter car elle est très heureuse.


----------



## jetset

_Quand l'hymne national retentit, ses larmes se transformèrent en spasmes de sanglots_.


----------



## wildan1

_Elle pleurait à chaudes larmes _me fait penser à _Tears were streaming down her face._

Dans le cas de _She was wailing_, on met l'accent sur l'intensité de la voix et pas de la quantité de larmes.


----------



## Itisi

Mauricet said:


> aucune bonne raison de ne pas faire crédit à l'auteur, qui parle de _sob_ et _wail_, qui ne signifient rien d'autre que _sangloter_ et _gémir_


 Il ne s'agit pas de ne pas faire crédit à l'auteur, ou de devoir regarder la vidéo. ''Gémir' n'est *pas* la seule traduction possible pour 'wail', même si c'est la seule donnée dans le Dictionnaire WR. ' 'Wail' ici veut dire qu'elle se laisse aller à pleurer sans inhibition, bruyamment.  Elle pleure à grands sanglots (*Nicomon*), elle ne gémit pas.  'Gémir, c'est ce qu'on fait sur un lit d'hôpital, pas quand on a gagné une médaille d'or.  Comme dit *AudeS*, "I have never heard or used the verb "gémir" when it comes to tears of joy, of relief."


----------



## OLN

jetset said:


> _Quand l'hymne national retentit, ses larmes se transformèrent en spasmes de sanglots_.


Le spasme du sanglot est une forme de syncope ; serait-elle hystérique à ce point ?  
Tu voulais peut-être dire _elle fut prise de sanglots spasmodiques_ ? 





wildan1 said:


> Dans le cas de _She was wailing_, on met l'accent sur l'intensité de la voix et pas de la quantité de larmes.


Ben oui.
Elle sanglotait bruyamment.
petit1 avait proposé _brailler_, mais c'est peut-être un peu fort.


----------



## Chimel

De quelqu'un qui pleure bruyamment (et souvent de manière un peu excessive ou théâtrale), ne dit-on pas qu'il pleure comme un veau?

Elle ne s'est pas contentée de sangloter, elle a carrément pleuré comme un veau.


----------



## OLN

Chimel said:


> De quelqu'un qui pleure bruyamment (et souvent de manière un peu excessive ou théâtrale), ne dit-on pas qu'il pleure comme un veau?


Oui, avec une pointe d'exagération ridicule. Je ne sais pas si c'est aussi bruyant qu'un veau qui appelle sa mère ; en tout cas, c'est pleurer à profusion.
TLFi:


> _Pleurer* comme un veau._ Var. _brailler_ (pop.)_, chialer comme un veau_ (fam.)_._


On en revient à brailler, chialer, beugler.


----------



## Nicomon

OLN said:


> [...]
> Ben oui.
> Elle sanglotait bruyamment.
> petit1 avait proposé _brailler_, mais c'est peut-être un peu fort.


 Je pense aussi que _brailler_ est un peu fort.  C'est en fait « _sanglotait  bruyamment _» que j'ai tenté de rendre par « _pleurer à grands sanglots _».  Comme par définition, un sanglot est bruyant... et que _to sob = sangloter_, il me semblait que l'ajout de _grands_ combinait "sob + wail", en permettant d'éviter les « ne faisait pas que » et « ne s'est pas contentée de ». 


> *1.* Gén. _au plur._ Contraction spasmodique du diaphragme, due à une douleur ou à un sentiment vif, qui provoque une respiration *brusque et bruyante*, souvent accompagnée de pleurs.


   Cela dit, le choix final revient à SLS.


----------



## petit1

C'est le son qui est émis lorsque quelqu'un* pleure bouche ouverte*, mais je ne trouve pas de verbe qui ne soit pas péjoratif.


----------



## Itisi

Gémir : "Pousser un, des cri(s) étouffé(s) et plaintif(s) exprimant une douleur ou un malaise physique." Ce ne correspond pas à 'wailing'. (On ne peut pas toujours se fier au Dictionnaire WR...)


----------



## Chimel

wildan1 said:


> _Elle pleurait à chaudes larmes _me fait penser à _Tears were streaming down her face._
> 
> Dans le cas de _She was wailing_, on met l'accent sur l'intensité de la voix et pas de la quantité de larmes.


C'est vrai, mais dans la pratique, pleurer à chaudes larmes se fait rarement en silence.

Que veut-on dire ici? La personne sur le podium n'a pas simplement eu la larme à l'œil ou écrasé un sanglot, comme c'est souvent le cas, elle a littéralement pleuré, comme on peut le faire dans des circonstances tragiques. Les larmes coulent abondamment et s'accompagnent généralement de ce bruit, qui peut s'apparenter à une sorte de gémissement (mais d'accord avec Itisi pour dire que _gémir _tout seul ne convient pas) et que l'on tente de reproduire dans les bandes dessinées par l'onomatopée "Ouin ouin".

Tout bien réfléchi, _elle a pleuré à chaudes larmes - _ou: _elle a versé un torrent de larmes, elle a pleuré comme une madeleine - _me paraît donc la moins mauvaise solution (si on considère que _pleurer comme un veau _est trop ironique dans ce contexte). L'idée de pleurer bruyamment est effectivement un peu perdue, mais elle est implicite et le lecteur perçoit bien l'opposition avec _sangloter_.


----------



## Mauricet

Un coup de Google avec "elle gémissait" donne (comme prévu) de nombreux exemples où ça exprime le contraire d'une douleur ou d'un malaise :





> Son corps était en feu, son bas-ventre en folie, _elle gémissait_ et haletait tour à tour, il lui semblait qu'elle allait mourir de plaisir...


C'est un excès du même genre qui fait _plus-que-sangloter_ notre sportive : elle gémit de bonheur ...


----------



## Itisi

Mauricet said:


> elle gémit de bonheur ...


Ce n'est pas ça !


*gémir de plaisir⇒* _vi_moan with pleasure _vi_

Elle sanglote involontairement (et bruyamment) parce que c'est toute la tension de mois et d'années d'effort qui se libère soudain.


----------



## Mauricet

> c'est toute la tension de mois et d'années d'effort qui se libère soudain.


D'accord, c'est probablement plutôt ça. Est-ce que _wail_ le dit bien ? Parce que ce n'est pas seulement le dictionnaire WR qui traduit  _gémir_, ça semble être à peu près tout le monde ...


----------



## Nicomon

Ce ne serait pas par hasard cette définition de "to wail" ? 





> *4. * _Slang._ to express emotion musically or verbally in an exciting, satisfying way. Source


 Mais bon, moi je continue de penser que _pleurer à grand/gros sanglots _ferait l'affaire.


----------



## Chat Perché

Nicomon said:


> Mais bon, moi je continue de penser que _pleurer à grand/gros sanglots _ferait l'affaire.



Bonjour Nicomon,
Je suis plutôt d'avis qu'il faut conserver la notion qu'elle ne se limitait pas à sangloter (_she wasn't just sobbing)_ mais qu'elle émettait des plaintes. Enfin, la deuxième partie de ma phrase est un peu étrange, je n'ai pas trouvé mieux que tous les participants à cette discussion . En fait je me rangerais à la proposition initiale de SLS '_elle ne faisait pas que sangloter, elle gémissait'_


----------



## Itisi

Nicomon said:


> Mais bon, moi je continue de penser que _pleurer à grand/gros sanglots _ferait l'affaire.


Et moi de même.

*Mauricet*, c'est vrai, 'wail' peut se traduire par 'gémir', et ça dépend du contexte, évidemment.  Ici, 'wail' est un peu outré, parce que ça donne l'image d'un petit enfant qui ouvre grand la bouche et ça sort tout seul ! (Ou d'une chanteuse de blues...)


----------



## Mauricet

Chat Perché said:


> En fait je me rangerais à la proposition initiale de SLS '_elle ne faisait pas que sangloter, elle gémissait'_


Moi de même (c'est ma version corrigée, #5).


----------



## Itisi

ShineLikeStars said:


> ... elle ne faisait que sangloter, elle gémissait


 Je vois ça comme un contresens, mais j'ai déjà dit tout ce que je pouvais dire !


----------



## Chat Perché

Mauricet said:


> Moi de même (c'est ma version corrigée, #5).


C'est vrai, je l'avais remarquée, excusez-moi Mauricet !


----------



## ShineLikeStars

ShineLikeStars said:


> Français : ... elle ne faisait *PAS* que sangloter, elle gémissait ?



Mauricet, merci d'avoir signé la faute de frappe.

Waouh, je viens de me connecter ... je vois qu'un débat important a eu lieu sur la définition des mots w_ail et gémir _!

Moi personnellement j'avais des doutes sur le choix du mot g_émir _pour traduire le mot _wail_, car pour moi, _gémir_ signifie _to moan_ ou _to whimper_

Cela dit, selon le post de Mauricet, il semble que _wail_ puisse se traduire par _gémir_ dans ce contexte, ce qui m'étonne un peu. 

Pour mieux décrire le contexte, l'athlète explose de joie et elle se laisse aller à pleurer sans inhibition (Itisi).  Son _wailing_ est l'expression de toute la tension de mois et d'années d'effort qui se libère soudain (Itisi). Dans ce contexte, je crois qu'en anglais nord-américan (argotique) on pourrait dire, _she wasn't just sobbing she was BAWLING_. Je crois que vous avez dit que _brailler_ serait trop fort, mais si _wailing_ pourrait être remplacé par _bawling _en anglais dans ce contexte, serait-il possible d'employer le verbe _brailler_ ? 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Itisi

ShineLikeStars said:


> pour moi, _gémir_ signifie _to moan_ ou _to whimper Justement !
> 
> _il semble que _wail_ puisse se traduire par _gémir_ dans ce contexte Justement _pas_ dans ce contexte, désolée de me répéter.
> 
> serait-il possible d'employer le verbe _brailler_ ?


'Brailler' s'emploie aussi pour parler fort.  Ce n'est pas idéal.  Mais  c'est mieux que 'gémir'...


----------



## AudeS

Or, "elle ne se contenta pas d'une petite larme discrète : elle se mit à pleurer pour de bon, avec force décibels."

Or, "elle ne se contenta pas d'une petite larme discrète : elle se mit à pleurer bruyamment."

Or, "lorsque retentit l'hymne de son pays, elle se mit à pleurer, mais pas seulement : son émotion s'exprimait à grands cris."

Or, "lorsque retentit l'hymne de son pays, elle se mit à pleurer, mais en hurlant de joie."

Tout dépend aussi de la liberté que tu peux prendre avec le texte... Pour répondre à ta question, "brailler" est toujours péjoratif. Si tu sens que le texte en anglais est péjoratif, go for it. Mais si ce n'est pas le cas, je te conseille de laisser tomber cette option.


----------



## petit1

Grâce à AudeS, je pense que l'on avance dans la bonne direction:


> "lorsque retentit l'hymne de son pays, elle se mit à pleurer, mais en hurlant de joie."


Peut-être: "_tout en hurlant de joie/bonheur."
__ou: "lorsque retentit l'hymne de son pays, ses hurlements de joie se mêlèrent à ses sanglots_."
ou:" _elle se mit à pleurer mais avec des sanglots entrecoupés de hurlements de joie_."


----------



## Itisi

Je pense que les cris, les hurlements, la joie, c'est bien plus qu'il n'en faut...


----------



## AudeS

Itisi said:


> Je pense que les cris, les hurlements, la joie, c'est bien plus qu'il n'en faut...



Je suis totalement d'accord avec toi sur le principe (cf mes précédents posts), mais ShineLikeStars qui a le texte complet sous les yeux a l'air de vouloir aller vers la notion de décibel, plus que vers celle du lâcher prise, des sanglots incontrôlés.


----------



## ShineLikeStars

AudeS said:


> Je suis totalement d'accord avec toi sur le principe (cf mes précédents posts), mais ShineLikeStars qui a le texte complet sous les yeux a l'air de vouloir aller vers la notion de décibel, plus que vers celle du lâcher prise, des sanglots incontrôlés.



Merci beaucoup à vous tous pour toutes les excellentes suggestions, c'est bien apprécié. 

En fait je suis plus d'accord avec vous sur _des sanglots incontrôlés que _la notion de décibel. Pour moi _to bawl _ou _to wail_ en anglais saisit bien l'idée de pleurer sans inhibition. La raison pour laquelle j'ai du mal à choisir une suggestion c'est que je n'arrive pas à saisir la nuance exacte de "lorsque retentit l'hymne de son pays, elle se mit à pleurer, mais en hurlant de joie." parce que pour moi _en hurlant de joie _se traduirait par _screaming with joy _ce qui ne collerait pas vraiment au contexte. Cela dit, je dois avouer que mon niveau de français n'est pas assez élevé pour bien saisir le sens de tous les mots. 

Comme Nico et Itisi l'avaient déjà mentionné, peut-être que _pleurer à grand/gros sanglots _ferait l'affaire.


----------



## Nicomon

Il est un peu tard pour corriger mon post maintenant que j'ai été citée plus d'une fois avec la faute , mais je voulais bien sûr écrire :
_grand*s *sanglots.  _Mais en fin de compte, je pense que je préfère *gros. *

Je rappelle que par définition (voir post 19),  il y a déjà une notion de bruit dans sanglot.  Or s'ils sont gros...

Mon dernier effort avant de passer à un autre fil : 
_- Lorsque retentit l'hymne de son pays, elle se mit à pleurer de joie, à gros sanglots
_ou au passé composé
_- Lorsque l'hymne de son pays a retenti, elle s'est mise à pleurer de joie, à gros sanglots
_


----------



## Itisi

Est-il _dit_ qu'elle pleure *de joie* ?


----------



## Nicomon

Euh... pas dans l'extrait que SLS nous a donné, non. Disons que j'ai extrapolé en lisant les posts précédents.  Y compris ce bout de SLS (post 32) : 





> Pour mieux décrire le contexte, l'athlète explose de joie [...]



At this point, I give up trying. I leave the decision to SLS.


----------

